# [SOLD] HP Velotechnik Grasshopper FX for sale (London)



## jorgemartin (31 May 2015)

*** SOLD 2 June 2015 ***

- This is the folding model.
- In excellent condition.
- Bought in 2010 from Bikefix in London.
Great touring/all-rounder bike. Great condition. Location: Hackney, London.

*£1,250*

Highlights:
- Above seat steering
- Terra Cycle titanium idler
- SRAM X9 rear derailleur
- Shimano dynamo hub
- Busch & Muller front and rear lights
- SRAM dual drive rear hub
- Rear rack
- Water bottle holders
- Bodylink seat
- Headrest
- Spinner grind suspension forks
- Avid BB7 disc brakes (front)
- Avid Digit 7 v-brakes (rear)
- SKS mudguards
- MKS touring pedals
- Shimano front derailleur
- Schwalbe Marathon tyres

Optional:
- Arkel RT-60 panniers (pair), add £90
- Solo Racer, add £50


----------



## Dwarfman (1 Jun 2015)

Hi Jorgemartin
Thank you Great
I have had a look at the pictures!
How do you want paying?
And how soon can I collect it?


----------



## Dwarfman (1 Jun 2015)

Sorry to be a bit dumb what is the Solo Racer bit?


----------



## jorgemartin (1 Jun 2015)

Dwarfman said:


> Sorry to be a bit dumb what is the Solo Racer bit?


It's a bag:
https://www.radicaldesign.com/solo-racer-narrow.html


----------



## jorgemartin (1 Jun 2015)

Dwarfman said:


> Hi Jorgemartin
> Thank you Great
> I have had a look at the pictures!
> How do you want paying?
> And how soon can I collect it?



Great! You can come any day you like. I'm based in East London (Hackney).
Cash in hand is probably the easiest.

Best


----------



## Dwarfman (1 Jun 2015)

Tomorrow Or better Thursday? Folding money is good!


----------



## jorgemartin (1 Jun 2015)

Dwarfman said:


> Tomorrow Or better Thursday? Folding money is good!


Tomorrow would be better than Thursday for me but I can do both. What sort of time were you thinking about?


----------



## Dwarfman (2 Jun 2015)

jorgemartin said:


> Tomorrow would be better than Thursday for me but I can do both. What sort of time were you thinking about?


here is my email [Edited by Mod]


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jun 2015)

@Dwarfman, probably not a good idea to put your e-mail address on an open forum. It would be better done in a private message (top right of the page, click on "inbox"),


----------



## Dwarfman (2 Jun 2015)

So we can exchange details ! Mid day Ta Phil


----------



## jorgemartin (2 Jun 2015)

Now SOLD! Cheers.


----------

